# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Διατροφή νεοσσών

## stratelos

εχω 2 νεοσσους ο ενας 8 ημερων και ο αλλος 5.απο φρουτα και λαχανικα μπορω να βαζω οτι θα εβαζα ετσι κι αλλιως στους γονεις τους?πχ σημερα τους εβαλα πιπερια

----------


## xarhs

ναι σιγα σιγα μπορεις να τους βαζεις οτι τρωνε και οι γονεις , σε μικρες ποσοτητες βεβαια για αρχη , και σιγα σιγα αυξανεις την ποσοτητα

----------


## jk21

φρουτα οχι πολυ ωρα (2-3 το πολυ ) στο κλουβι .Χορταρικα ελευθερα ,αλλα οχι μαρουλι και αγγουρι που δεν ειναι δικιας σου παραγωγης .Μενουν με μεγαλη πιθανοτητα υπολειματα φυτοφαρμακων ,ακομα και να τα πλυνεις .Τα αγγουρια αλλοιωνονται και ευκολα 

προτιμησε βερυκοκκο απο φρουτα 

γλυστριδα ,κοκκινη πιπερια ,ραδικι  απο χορταρικα

----------


## makis97

Επειδή δεν ήθελα να ανοίξω καινούριο θέμα είπα να συνεχίσω αυτό. το σαββατοκυριακο περιμένω νεοσσούς και θα ήθελα να τους προσφέρω ότι καλύτερο στις πρώτες κρίσιμες ώρες για την σωστή ανάπτυξη τους. Έχετε κατά νου κανένα μείγμα σπόρων κατάλληλο για νεοσσούς ,με βάση τις ανάγκες τους....ή τουλάχιστον ένα κάλο μείγμα σπόρων. για τους γονείς πήρα χύμα μιας και δεν μπόρεσα να προμηθευτώ συσκευασίας και έτσι δεν έχω στην διάθεση μου καλό ''συσκευασμένο'' μείγμα.Θα χαρώ να ακούσω προτάσεις. :winky:

----------


## jk21

καλη αυγοτροφη να περιεχει και φρεσκο αυγο ,ειτε καποια συνταγη απο εδω μεσα  ή αν δινεις ετοιμη αυγοτροφη να δινεις και φρεσκο αυγο 

Αν το μιγμα σπορων που δινεις ,δεν εχει ρουπσεν και μπισκοτα ,τοτε ειναι οκ και απλα ενισχυσε το με κανναβουρι .Την ποσοστοση θα σου την πω αν δω μια φωτο του μιγματος

----------


## makis97

Δυστυχώς αυτό που δεν μ'αρέσει στην τροφή είναι τα μπισκότα..φωτογραφία θα βγάλω αύριο το μεσημέρι..αυγό θα μπαίνει καθημερινά μαζί με σπιτική αυγοτροφη. Σε προηγούμενη γέννα σε ένα νεκρό νεοσσό είδα ένα ολόκληρο μπισκότο μέσα στην κοιλιά του..δεν θα ξαναχρησιμοποιήσω χύμα ειδικά σε αναπαραγωγή !Κάτι άλλο,στο νερό ποια πολυβιταμινη να βάλω ?

----------


## jk21

εγω οταν εχω νεοσσους δεν βαζω πολυβιταμινη .Καλο μιγμα ,αυγοτροφη ,χορταρικα και εισαι οκ 

αλλοι δινουν .ισως σου πουνε

πολυβιταμινη με αμινοξεα  βαλε μονο αν βλεπεις καποια να μενουν πισω σε αναπτυξη

----------


## johnakos32

Ούτε εγώ βάζω πολυβιταμινη αλλά κάθε μέρα από την 5η και μετά δίνω λαχανικά φρέσκα καλά πλυμένα και στεγνωμενα.

----------


## makis97

Ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές  .

 Θα πάω σε μεγάλο πετσοπ να πάρω ενα καλό μίγμα και θα σας ενημερώσω !

----------


## jk21

διαλεξε ενα μιγμα χωρις ρουψεν και μπισκοτα απο εδω 

*Μείγματα Σπόρων για Καναρίνια*και οσο θα εχεις νεοσσους στη φωλια ,βαζε καπου διπλα μια δευτερη ταιστρα με 50 % κανναβουρι 50 % βρωμη (αρκει να την τρωνε .αποφλοιωμενη να παρεις )

οταν βγουνε απο τη φωλια το αφαιρεις και αρκει η αυγοτροφη και το κανονικο σου μιγμα σπορων

----------


## makis97

Το κατάλαβα. Άρα τώρα θέλω ενα μίγμα με 65-70% αμυλουχους και επιπλέον καναβουρι και βρώμη (καθαρισμένη) σε μια αυγοθηκη. Αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με. Ευχαριστω!

----------


## jk21

ενα μιγμα με 70-75 % (καλυτερα το δευτερο )  αμυλουχους και εξτρα κανναβουρι και βρωμη .

απο τη στιγμη που θα βαζεις εξτρα βρωμη ,δεν πειραζει  αν δεν εχει το βασικο μιγμα

----------


## mparoyfas

συν σε όσα αναφέρατε μπορούμε να διατηρήσουμε σε αυγοθήκη απο την πρώτη μερα νεοσσών κίνοα, κία, καμελινα, ρασκ, αγκαθι ή να μεινουν αυστηρά με βασικο μείγμα , αυγοτροφη (συνταγή απο εδώ), φρέσκο αυγο ανα 3 ωρες , χορταρικα (μετα την 6-7) και το 50-50καναβουρι βρώμη (άραγε αυτο το τελευταίο μπορεί να γίνει περίλα λευκή - βρωμη ?)

----------


## jk21

Μπορει να γινει ,απλα η περιλλα υπολειπεται του καναβουριου σε λυσινη (που ομως το αυγο την παρεχει και το κανναβουρι την ενισχυει κυριως αν τα πουλια δεν εχουν ιδιαιτερη προτιμηση στην αυγοτροφη )  ,ειναι ομως κατα πολυ καλυτερη σε ω3 λιπαρα οξεα που ειναι σημαντικοτατα και αυτα για την αναπτυξη των πουλιων 

ενα ποσοστο 25 % περιλλα 25 % κανναβουριου και 50 % βρωμης ισως ηταν καλυτερο ,απλα ανεβαινει το κοστος λογω τιμης της περιλλα

----------


## makis97

Τελικα επέλεξα το μίγμα Deli Nature No 80 το οποίο θα πάρω την παρασκευή. Κάνει; Συν όλα τα πρόσθετα που είπαμε...

----------


## makis97

Πόσο καναβουρι και πόση βρωμη στην ταιστρα; Ενα κουταλακι του γλυκού και από τα δύο την ημέρα; Η να την γεμίσω

----------


## jk21

δεν με τρελαινει το πολυ νιζερ και η καθολικη ανυπαρξια περιλλα 

αλλα αν προσθεσεις στο συγκεκριμενο  10 περιλλα και εχεις παραλληλα αρκετο (χωρις περιορισμο οταν  εχει μωρα εντος φωλιας ) κανναβουι με  περιλλα μισο μισο ,εισαι μια χαρα 

σε περιοδο που τα  μικρα θα εχουν βγει εκτος  ,προσθετεις στο  deli nature 80  ενα 10 %  περιλλα και  15  % βρωμη και εισαι σχετικα οκ

----------


## alex1974

> Τελικα επέλεξα το μίγμα Deli Nature No 80 το οποίο θα πάρω την παρασκευή. Κάνει; Συν όλα τα πρόσθετα που είπαμε...


Μακη σορρυ που επεμβαινω αλλα γιατι δεν προσπαθεις να φτιαξεις μονος σου ενα μιγμα το οποιο θα ειναι στα μετρα σου ?
Υπαρχουν αξιολογα "μαγαζια" με οσο το δυνατον πιο καθαρες τροφες
Και παλι σορρυ

----------


## makis97

Αυτό ακριβώς ήθελα να κάνω. Αλλα και επειδη δεν ειμαι ενήλικος και το οικονομικό με έφεραν σε αυτήν την θέση (επειδη για οτι κάνω ή θέλω πληρώνω εγω). Πιστεύω μετά από αυτό το 20κιλο θα πάρω σπόρους και θα φτιάξω εγω μείγμα( υπολογίζω στην πτερορια).επίσης αύριο πρωί πρωί θα πάρω περιλλα για το μίγμα 
Μην ζητάς συγγνώμη σιγά :thumbup:  :Happy:

----------


## gtsaka

Να ρωτησω και εγω κατι,θελω να πιστευω σχετικο με το θεμα.Οταν περιμενουμε νεοσσους,θα πρεπει οπωσδηποτε να εχουμε φροντισει να εχουμε ετοιμη τροφη κρεμα για νεοσσους,στην περιπτωση που κατι δεν παει καλα στο ταισμα απο τους γονεις?Ακομα και αν δεν εχουμε ξαναταισει μωρα με συριγγα?

----------


## jk21

Ενας εκτροφεας με δεκαδες ζευγαρια ,για μενα καλα ειναι να εχει .Ενας με λιγα ,δινει κροκο αραιωμενο με λιγο χλιαρο γαλα και corn flour σε πρωτη φαση και αγοραζει σκευασμα με την πρωτη ευκαιρια εφοσον η αναγκη συνεχιστει

----------


## Labirikos

Πολυβιταμίνη μπορούμε να δώσουμε της chevita την Multivitamin plus που έχει μεθειονίνη χολίνη λυσίνη?Πιστεύω καλό θα έκανε ή όχι?Εγώ δεν εχω δώσει απλά βλέπω το ένα υπολείπεται από τα άλλα 3 καθώς γεννήθηεκ τελευταίο.

----------


## jk21

κανε λιγο διαλλυμα με αυτην πολυβιταμινη και βρασε αυγο .Κανε χυλο με το διαλυμα και τον κροκο και ταιζε ποτε ποτε μονο αυτο

----------


## Labirikos

Με σύριγγα?Γιατί έχω και τη σκόνη που γίνεται χυλός για νεοσσούς.

----------


## jk21

αν εχεις σκονη για νεοσσους ,ταισε μονο αυτο με εκεινη οπως ειναι  , γιατι θεωρητικα την εχουν ενισχυμενη με πολυβιταμινες ηδη

----------


## ioannistslks

Καλησπέρα είμαι πρωτάρης και φέτος έκανα το πρώτο μου ζευγάρωμα μου έβγαλαν 3 πουλάκια στην πρώτη γέννα και τώρα 3 στην δεύτερη και τους φτιάχνω ένα μείγμα με φρυγανιές μέλι αυγό και λίγο λάδι μόνο αυτό δεν έχω κάποια ιδιαίτερη πείρα αλλά μέχρι στιγμής και τα 3 πουλάκια και οι 3 νεοσσοί που ταίστηκαν με το παραπάνω μείγμα μόνο είναι υγείεστατοι και μεγαλωμένοι αρκετά γρηγορότερα από όσο ξέρω και μου έχουν πει...!

----------


## jk21

Σιγουρη , ευκολη , μια χαρα συνταγη  , αρκει να ταιζουν σουπιοκοκκαλο οι γονεις ! μονο ασβεστιο της λειπει αλλα αν δινουν σουπιοκοκκαλο εισαι οκ

----------

